
Huawei's vulnerability to US microchip ban - mhandley
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48345509
======
some_random
Is this clickbait? It feels like clickbait, I looked at the title and assumed
there was a _vulnerability_ in Huawei _Microchips_ that I had somehow missed.
Instead, it's about _Huawei's_ vulnerability to their _Microchip supply
chain_. The usage of the word "vulnerability" in this context couldn't have
been an accident, the author and/or editor had to have phrased the title this
way on purpose.

------
echopom
>Huawei's microchip vulnerability explained

This article does not explain a single thing about why those chips are
vulnerable.

It just enumerate some of the components within it.

Those clikbait titles for ad-revenue are becoming a real issue...

~~~
makomk
It's not the chips that are vulnerable - it's Huawei's business that's
vulnerable to the US blocking them from obtaining those crucial chips.

~~~
mhandley
I've modified the original title to hopefully make this clearer

~~~
some_random
If only you could modify the title on BBC's end.

------
kuu
I think the title is a bit confusing, I'd say pure clickbait.

Anyway, interesting topic, let's see how this ends...

------
mhkool
Huawei will suffer a little bit in the short term and most likely come back
stronger since they have the home market and resources to develop a new and
better phone with non-USA parts. This trade&tech war is just beginning and is
pushed by the USA to do everything without parts/commodities from the USA. So
that is exactly what China will do. It will take some time, but China has
plenty of resources and \- will buy soy from Russia and stop buying it from
the USA \- stop buying tech from the USA and make it themselves. Not well
thought through by Trump and his advisors.

~~~
makomk
More like bad reporting by the US media. Russia can't supply even a fraction
of the soy required to fill the gap left by China not buying it from the US,
they simply don't grow enough. The headlines gave you a different idea because
that helped feed a narrative about Trump and Russia. (In reality, China
growing their own soy did more to fill that gap, but that wasn't close to
enough either.)

China has been trying to push for local microchip manufacturing for years.
Where they haven't succeeded it's not for lack of resources put into trying.

~~~
mhkool
That is right. Russia can _today_ not supply China with sufficient soy. But
Russia has enough soil to change that and since the political will from China
and Russia exists, this most likely will happen.

------
supergirl
clickbait/propaganda title. there is no vulnerability in the security sense. i
guess they mean an economic vulnerability, because the chip is made up of
parts made by american companies. however they don't even conclude this. they
actually make a point that the american companies' revenues will suffer.

------
curiousgal
I so very hope the Chinese government retaliates with a similar ban, it'll be
fun watching Apple stock plumet. This trade war is getting out of hand.

